# My tank 40g after 2 years.



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, it took me 2 years to finally be happy with the way my tank looks.  You live and learn, and money and time wasted. 










* I spent half the day yesterday to redecorate my planted fish tank. It was a mess. I had to uproot and replant 90% of the plants. Many of the plants are growing at the wrong places and at the wrong height. I had to move the 2 driftwoods, all have Java Ferns growing on them, to the center. Mind you, these 2 woods haven't been touched or moved for 2 years. So, tons of debris. After 2 years, I think I am finally happy with the look right now. Now, just waiting for the plants to re-root again, which is another 2 to 3 weeks or so.*


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking nice and lush!


----------

